# Real or Fake Clinique?



## ephemeralgrace (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

I need some help with people who know Clinique's products well in determining whether the Clinique cosmetics I bought were real or fake! Just recently, I bought four identical Clinique products (I like to stock up all at once). I purchased them from All Cosmetics Wholesale, which I heard from others to be pretty trust worthy. When they arrived today, I noticed that the makeup's packaging actually differed! Is this normal for Clinique to have the same product have different patterns on the box?

I previously (quite a while back) bought this same product, but have lost the box. I do still have the tube.

Here are the ones I received from All Cosmetics Wholesale.

















All of them are different, except for the first and fourth packaging. Also, as for the bottle, everything seems okay, except...

Here is my official (and old) bottle of the stuff:





And here's what all of the new bottles look like:





Maybe I'm being too sensitive, but I noticed that that black strip at the very top has a space in between it, whereas with the old official one I have, it's actually closer to the end part of the tube.

I spent a lot of money on these, so I'm just really worried about whether All Cosmetics Wholesale sent me fake ones or not. I'm also scared of using fake cosmetics, in case it ends up hurting my skin or something! I'd love any input on this... thank you!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you're fine.. the differences aren't that great.

Is there any way to go to a store that sells that product and compare the packaging?


----------



## ephemeralgrace (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you're fine.. the differences aren't that great.
> 
> Is there any way to go to a store that sells that product and compare the packaging?



Thanks! I was kind of thinking (and hoping) they would be official... if it was only the bottle that had that slight difference, I wouldn't even have worried. It was the outside packaging that threw me off...

Unfortunately, Clinique (once again) discontinued this, so I have no real way of comparing the packaging... unless someone else somewhere had some nice photos of the outside packaging.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 29, 2012)

I think they should be fine, especially if they perform the same. I mean, the boxes are nice and embossed, I feel like most knockoffs wouldn't go through that much trouble (and there are usually spelling mistakes, esp with the french). My guess is that they changed their box slightly over time, and that wholesale place has some from different manufacturing periods.

isn't that item not available anymore?


----------



## ephemeralgrace (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they should be fine, especially if they perform the same. I mean, the boxes are nice and embossed, I feel like most knockoffs wouldn't go through that much trouble (and there are usually spelling mistakes, esp with the french). My guess is that they changed their box slightly over time, and that wholesale place has some from different manufacturing periods.
> 
> isn't that item not available anymore?



Okay, that makes sense, thank you! I checked again, and the french seems identical to my definitely official one. I can see that - Clinique changing the box slightly during different times. I bet that's what it is.

And yes, the item is discontinued, sadly. Clinique seems to like to do this to products I like...


----------



## stockboy12 (Nov 3, 2013)

I worked for Clinique for years and the problem you describe is not a something to worry about.  When Clinique makes boxes they first print large sheets of of board with a floral pattern these sheets are 35 - 40 inches in size.  they then stamp the copy so each sheet will have multiple cartons and depending where they are on the sheet the backgrounds will be different.  If you want to find counterfeits look for misspellings or off colors


----------



## stockboy12 (Nov 3, 2013)

Can i ask what you thing of the product performance and smell  are they the same.  Clinique does not use fragrance but they sometimes have maskants so they smell fresh


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've ordered from ACW on a few occasions (UD, Becca, and Clinique, mostly) and didn't have any suspicions that the items were fake. They seem to sell mostly overstock/discontinued items. The Becca Eye Tint I received (Lapis) is very pale to the point of almost being invisible, and the Strawberry Beach Tint got tossed because the color reminded me a bit too much of ketchup, but both of those seem like valid reasons to discontinue those shades from a line. I still have a Peach Beach Tint that I like from ACW. The consistency of the lip tints seemed a little thinner than the Beach Tints I got from Sephora, but could have been the result of baking in my mailbox during the summer. Overall, I've been happy with ACW and wouldn't hesitate to purchase again.


----------



## JustKelsey (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't worry! All Cosmetics Wholesale is completely legit. I have ordered from them on several occasions, buying Stila foundation and lip products to Urban Decay all of the products I have received have been completely and 100% real!


----------



## erinleigho (Jan 28, 2014)

The items look real. Just really old. The printing on the bottle (A29) tells me it was made in 2009.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2020)

I bought Clinique Clarifying Lotion from Lazada Philippines Flagship store on-line shopping. The ingredients is not listed on the bottle. Does this mean it’s fake?


----------

